# Oxytocin and Epithalon Log



## srd1

Hey guys I ordered these 2 items from Superior Peptides and will be logging the results in this thread let me start by saying Elvia and johnjuanb1 have been great to me the whole order process took me about 10 minutes from account set up to completed order it  was easier than ebay. Recieved shipping email the day after i ordered ...from order to my doorstep was 4 days. Packaging was very good and professional. Response time from these 2 reps has been nothing short of amazing. I would highly recommend doing business with this company and these reps.
Both me and the wife  will be using these two products so Ill post both in this thread I figure it would be cool to log both a male and a female. We start tommorow so Ill post soon. We will be starting at 10mcg on the oxytocin and 100mcg on the epithalon.


----------



## Elvia1023

srd1 said:


> Hey guys I ordered these 2 items from Superior Peptides and will be logging the results in this thread let me start by saying Elvia and johnjuanb1 have been great to me the whole order process took me about 10 minutes from account set up to completed order it  was easier than ebay. Recieved shipping email the day after i ordered ...from order to my doorstep was 4 days. Packaging was very good and professional. Response time from these 2 reps has been nothing short of amazing. I would highly recommend doing business with this company and these reps.
> Both me and the wife  will be using these two products so Ill post both in this thread I figure it would be cool to log both a male and a female. We start tommorow so Ill post soon. We will be starting at 10mcg on the oxytocin and 100mcg on the epithalon.



Thank you 

These products are very new to me so I am excited to see how you find them


----------



## Magnus82

This is great as I am very interested in both of these.   The misses is doing oxytocin too!   Don't leave out any details srd1!


----------



## MattG

Magnus82 said:


> This is great as I am very interested in both of these.   The misses is doing oxytocin too!   Don't leave out any details srd1!



Where do you guys find these awesome women that enjoy doing the shit we do?lol. Wish my wife was into roids and peptides and the lifestyle in general   all i hear is "youre getting too big". WTF :banghead:


----------



## srd1

MattG said:


> Where do you guys find these awesome women that enjoy doing the shit we do?lol. Wish my wife was into roids and peptides and the lifestyle in general   all i hear is "youre getting too big". WTF :banghead:



I had her on 20mg of test a week for a couple months talk about waking up the beast if the wind blew right I was getting raped (willingly) lol. Just tell her theres no such thing as 2 big lol


----------



## srd1

Magnus82 said:


> This is great as I am very interested in both of these.   The misses is doing oxytocin too!   Don't leave out any details srd1!



I wont brother!  Im really excited to see what these 2 do for her.


----------



## Ironbuilt

We need video srd.. none of u of course sir. ..lol.


----------



## swolesearcher

great! looking forward for the results


----------



## srd1

Ironbuilt said:


> We need video srd.. none of u of course sir. ..lol.



Lmao it would be hard for me not to be in the shot IB lol


----------



## srd1

Took or first doses of both today at the dosages listed above slin pin sub-q injection in the stomach was painless both of us had a little itching around the injection site but went away quickly couple minutes tops....about 30 minutes after the shot both of us felt reeeaallly relaxed not tired just really relaxed this went on for about 2 or 3 hours.....then after that just felt great...cant wait till weve got a couple weeks of this under our belt 
Ill keep everyone posted


----------



## srd1

Second pin same protocol no itching feeling good....wife seems to be more relaxed less tense.


----------



## srd1

Noticed the last couple nights ive been having some really vivid dreams...wife says im talking really loud having some pretty indepth conversations in my sleep lol. Only thing Im doing different is these two peptides so I can only assume its allowing me a lot deeper rem sleep state thus the vivid dreams and sleep conversation. Wife says she hasnt noticed dreams so much on her end but once she falls asleep her snoring scares the dogs  lol and she usually doesnt snore loudly and she said shes waking up alot easier in the mornings doesnt feel as tired upon waking.


----------



## srd1

Ok bumped up the oxytocin to 20 mcg and epithalon to 150...sleep and dreams are fucking crazy good I used to go to sleep about 9pm and wake up at 4am every day for about the last 15 years kinda a mental alarm clock cant sleep past 4am even when I really want to. I also usually wake up about every 2 hours like clockwork...last couple nights I went to sleep at 9 didnt wake up once till 6am I know that doesnt sound like much but for me thats unreal. Same deal with the wife she used to be up and down all night now she sleeps like shes in a comma lol.


----------



## johnjuanb1

That's what I noticed was I talking real loud in my sleep which woke me up and sometimes after I awoke I couldn't tell for a few seconds if I was actually awake or still in a dream.  It's crazy stuff!!!

Very cool log!!!


----------



## Elvia1023

srd1 said:


> Ok bumped up the oxytocin to 20 mcg and epithalon to 150...sleep and dreams are fucking crazy good I used to go to sleep about 9pm and wake up at 4am every day for about the last 15 years kinda a mental alarm clock cant sleep past 4am even when I really want to. I also usually wake up about every 2 hours like clockwork...last couple nights I went to sleep at 9 didnt wake up once till 6am I know that doesnt sound like much but for me thats unreal. Same deal with the wife she used to be up and down all night now she sleeps like shes in a comma lol.



Enjoying your log and thanks for the details. These peps are new to me but sound great so far. Enjoy your improved sleep... that alone will be doing great for you.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## srd1

K usually I despise large crowds I mean I fucking hate them I get really irritable and edgy....wife doesnt like large crowds either...last night we had to go to grand daughters kindergarden play their was prob about 8 or 900 people there both of us were relaxed and not on edge even when everyone was filing out of the auditorium I usually get really shitty when people hold up progress getting out of the building last night i was cool as a cucumber didnt even bother me. Pretty cool cause the wife said she was waiting on me to loose it when we were leaving and people kept holding up the line to chit chat which usually I would have but last night didnt even have an urge to lol


----------



## Elvia1023

srd1 said:


> K usually I despise large crowds I mean I fucking hate them I get really irritable and edgy....wife doesnt like large crowds either...last night we had to go to grand daughters kindergarden play their was prob about 8 or 900 people there both of us were relaxed and not on edge even when everyone was filing out of the auditorium I usually get really shitty when people hold up progress getting out of the building last night i was cool as a cucumber didnt even bother me. Pretty cool cause the wife said she was waiting on me to loose it when we were leaving and people kept holding up the line to chit chat which usually I would have but last night didnt even have an urge to lol



It annoys me but I can get social anxiety especially in crowded places. I am there thinking what are you even bothered it's just people but my brain simply doesn't like all the noise and movement and feeling packed in. I never get aggressive I just feel very anxious. This sounds like it could be great for me too. Great log so far and I am pleased you are getting these results so far.


----------



## srd1

Started feeling really warm after shots wife says she doesnt notice it as much she just thinks shes having another hot flash lol......nothing uncomfortable just warm ...dreams and talking in my sleep are still at an all time high same with the wife now shes starting to have some vivid dreams also...wife seams to have a glow to her not sure cant put my finger on it but its there.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I get real warm, hot actually, and it is sustained. My dose is around 30mcg, maybe more as I messed up the reconstitution process. I wonder if it burns fat as I get real hot for a long time.

This is a very cool log!!! That glow your wife has could be the same glow that pregnant women have as oxytocin levels are high when a mother breast feeds her baby to strengthen the bond between mother and child.


----------



## Pushinit

Very interesting log. I've been researching Epithalon with CJC-1295 and GHRP2 for about 2 months now.  Epithalon hasn't done anything very noticeable to my hair or complexion yet but almost immediately I was sleeping better and having vivid dreams.  I'm using that as my test that it is actually working.  Researching 200mcg at night daily currently.


----------



## Elvia1023

Pushinit said:


> Very interesting log. I've been researching Epithalon with CJC-1295 and GHRP2 for about 2 months now.  Epithalon hasn't done anything very noticeable to my hair or complexion yet but almost immediately I was sleeping better and having vivid dreams.  I'm using that as my test that it is actually working.  Researching 200mcg at night daily currently.



Did you start them all at the same time? I like to add things separately just so I have a better understanding what is doing what. CJC-DAC and GHRP-2 will also give you better sleep and possibly vivid dreams.


----------



## Pushinit

Elvia1023 said:


> Did you start them all at the same time? I like to add things separately just so I have a better understanding what is doing what. CJC-DAC and GHRP-2 will also give you better sleep and possibly vivid dreams.



No. I have been researching the CJC (no DAC)/GHRP for over a year. It did give better sleep initially but that effect wore off after maybe a month.  There is little doubt in my case the Epithalon is the reason.  Wife is also researching it (only) and is experiencing the same benefit.


----------



## srd1

Just ordered 8 bottles of melanotan2 to throw in the mix for me and the wife....cant wait to see what it does. Can anyone suggest a good dosing protocol and reconstitution amount? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## micro2000

srd1 said:


> Noticed the last couple nights ive been having some really vivid dreams...wife says im talking really loud having some pretty indepth conversations in my sleep lol. Only thing Im doing different is these two peptides so I can only assume its allowing me a lot deeper rem sleep state thus the vivid dreams and sleep conversation. Wife says she hasnt noticed dreams so much on her end but once she falls asleep her snoring scares the dogs  lol and she usually doesnt snore loudly and she said shes waking up alot easier in the mornings doesnt feel as tired upon waking.



REM sleep is not deep sleep but actually a light stage sleep.  Slow wave sleep (non-REM) is deep restorative sleep.  Oxytocin has been shown to decrease slow wave sleep which may explain the increased dreaming and vocalizations.


----------



## srd1

Just added melanotan2 into the mix tonight might have gave the wife a lower dose said shes feeling a little nauseous not bad though...both of us took 50mcg i feel fine little flush/warm from the oxytocin and epithalon starting to get night sweats pretty bad but im coming off a test tren run so might be that.


----------



## Elvia1023

srd1 said:


> Just ordered 8 bottles of melanotan2 to throw in the mix for me and the wife....cant wait to see what it does. Can anyone suggest a good dosing protocol and reconstitution amount? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance guys



I see you have already mixed it. For future ref I recommend the 10mg MT2 to be mixed with 3ml bac water. So 1ml = 3.33mg. 0.1ml = 333mcg. I would start on about 2-3 ticks so pretty much 67-100mcg. No more than 333mcg would ever be needed even after weeks. I get really dark at about 200mcg


----------



## srd1

Does anyone know wich of these three peptides can cause severe heartburn wife has been having some really bad issues with it tried heartburn meds and its not working even tried apple cider vinager and didnt work.


----------



## Pushinit

srd1 said:


> Does anyone know wich of these three peptides can cause severe heartburn wife has been having some really bad issues with it tried heartburn meds and its not working even tried apple cider vinager and didnt work.



Neither my wife or I have those issues with Epithalon.


----------



## srd1

Bump


----------



## Magnus82

I've been on mt2 for over 4 years on no heartburn.  I am also very susceptible to heartburn.  Are you pinning right before bed.  Immediately living down may cause heartburn.   I know it's not ideal,  but maybe have her try the mt2 in the am.  Usually breakfast will eliminate the nausea.


----------



## srd1

Magnus82 said:


> I've been on mt2 for over 4 years on no heartburn.  I am also very susceptible to heartburn.  Are you pinning right before bed.  Immediately living down may cause heartburn.   I know it's not ideal,  but maybe have her try the mt2 in the am.  Usually breakfast will eliminate the nausea.



Ill try am pins and see if it helps we have been pinning right before bed.


----------



## srd1

Been noticing the wifes hair has gotten curly and full as hell she said her hair hasnt done that since she was young lol


----------



## johnjuanb1

srd1 said:


> Been noticing the wifes hair has gotten curly and full as hell she said her hair hasnt done that since she was young lol



It must be the epithalon. I'm on oxytocin and my hair is still thin from my last masteron cycle.


----------



## MR. BMJ

I was able to use Oxytocin nasal spray when macro/Ulter were selling it a few years back. I really liked it...it had some calming effects from what I remember, and it did effect, or rather, make my dreams more vivid from what I remember. It's been so long since i've used it though, I've forgotten a lot of how I felt.


----------



## srd1

johnjuanb1 said:


> It must be the epithalon. I'm on oxytocin and my hair is still thin from my last masteron cycle.



I think so ..I think the epithalon is whats smoothing her face out and giving her that glow...its not drastic like she just got a face lift but definately very noticable. I havnt noticed anything with my hair at all but hers their is definately a difference


----------



## srd1

Wifes heartburn went away knock on wood so it must have been something besides the peptides. Shes says her joints have started to hurt a little she said it feels like when she was on hgh told her the epithalon may be repairing some issues in her joints. So far im just getting the same reactions flush warm feeling for about 10 minutes after injection really deep sleep overall sense of calm.


----------



## pedrobb

srd1 said:


> Wifes heartburn went away knock on wood so it must have been something besides the peptides. Shes says her joints have started to hurt a little she said it feels like when she was on hgh told her the epithalon may be repairing some issues in her joints. So far im just getting the same reactions flush warm feeling for about 10 minutes after injection really deep sleep overall sense of calm.



hi guys, i am very interested in researching Epithalon and just found this great thread.

Last post is from May... its now more than 2 months later... so any updates? Are you guys still taking the peptides? Any visible effects, besides de improved sleep?

Thanks


----------



## srd1

Pm sent brother....just to update everyone (sorry been slacking). Wifes hair on her head has gotten thick and full as hell our skin seems like it has more elasticity to it wrinkles smoothed out somewhat joints dont hurt near as bad as they used to easier to get goin in the morning...melanotan2 gave some to my son and after about two weeks people at the river on the 4th of july were asking what his ethnicity was lmao...the oxytocin seems to have calmed me down alot overall havent raged in months lmao


----------



## MR. BMJ

Still going strong?

Man, I took advantage of a 50% off sale from TruePeptide, and got 2 bottles of their Epithalon....I trashed both because one had twice as much product in the vial from the other one, and I didn't want to mess around with improper dosings and shit. I should have went with Superior Peptides instead....as i've used multiple products from them and have liked all of them. Fuck me! lol. 

Anyway, will make an order soon with these guys when I can because shit....getting old looking sucks

Thanks for the updates!!!


----------



## srd1

Still goin good brother.....cant go wrong with superior.... great reps awsome products.


----------



## Largeon77

Well just put my order in with superior I totally took advantage of the boho and got igf1lr3, liquid T3 and can't wait to try the oxytocin!!!! Woooohooo


----------



## Largeon77

I'm really interested in the oxytocin, maybe it will help me sleep some! I've been averaging only 3 hours a day, it effing sucks


----------



## srd1

The sleep while on it is amazing!!! Deep sound sleep crazy lucid dreams....your gonna love it.


----------



## Cratchet

Im pushing 40. Not sure what I can expect by researching  oxytocin. Is there a benefit to starting Epithalon now versus later?


----------



## srd1

Im 37 so im not far away from ya.....i would say try it brother i liked it.


----------



## Cratchet

How much did you reconstitute the Tocin and Epithalone to?


----------



## srd1

3cc per bottle then dose accordingly


----------



## Cratchet

How does that translate into cc's. One cc is the same as one ml so based on the 150mcg and 20mcg protocol is that equal to .150 and .020 on a 1 cc syringe?


----------



## srd1

Sounds about right i dont think i ever went over 2 or 3 ticks on a slin pin.


----------



## Cratchet

Srd, what time of day were you taking these?


----------



## srd1

Right before bed.


----------



## hougie

I take mine in the am but im curious what made you decide to take the dose your taking seems too light.  Im taking 1mg subq.  Got it from geopeptides.  I also have some from purchase peptides but not sure if there legit yet.  
Im basing my injection amount on this article I found.  Am I taking too much?
Epitalon dosage, side effects and where to buy  So far Ive noticed it does help sleep and my thinking has been much quicker at my job.  Cardio has been good.  Some studies say it lowers LH tho not sure if im cool about that or not.  I think it supposedly lowers the LH response meaning your more sensitive to it.


----------



## hougie

Cratchet said:


> How does that translate into cc's. One cc is the same as one ml so based on the 150mcg and 20mcg protocol is that equal to .150 and .020 on a 1 cc syringe?




Dude go here your problems are forever solved.
Peptide Calculator | Reconstitute Research Peptides


----------



## Cratchet

@Hougie yup I have since been introduced to that. Appreciate the info though. Thanks!


----------



## djpase

i started my oxy last night also. i messed up and didnt use pep calculator and did 100mcg for 1st shot. my hea and ears gt very hot for a lil while. i had the best sleep ive had in a while. very vivid dreams also. i usually wake up in a horrible mood but i woke up so happy and relaxed.  i get the sale codes texted to my phone from superior. i love them. always my go to for peps. im in such a great mood and having a great day so far with my girl. i just want to hold her and not let go. its like a legal non narcotic version of a mild ecstasy tab. lol. 

my girl wanted to start mt2 and oxy last night but chickened out on me. i usually just want to sit in the house and watch tv but im ready to go out and get things done today too. def love it


----------



## srd1

Good to hear brother!!!


----------

